# What colour



## Jammy J (May 5, 2012)

Hey Peeps :wave:

Basically ive been putting this off for quite some time now and because winter  is not too far away ive decided to get the alloys off ASAP. Plan of action is to give them a good clean and seal including the arches and while the wheels are off im going to attack the callipers/hubs as there looking a bit dull!

My question is this: *What colour should i paint the callipers?*
Note: Hubs will be kept OEM Silver.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Black.


----------



## Chrissyronald (Jan 15, 2012)

Blake mate I agree


----------



## skiron (Jan 26, 2012)

what's the colour of the car?

edit: have you thought about giving them the same colour as the rest of the car?


----------



## Jammy J (May 5, 2012)

bigmc said:


> Black.





Chrissyronald said:


> Blake mate I agree


Never thought of Black...



skiron said:


> what's the colour of the car?


Its Space grey.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

i said red on the poll but,there was only 4 choices,so paint them liquid yellow,trust me.


----------



## steview (Sep 23, 2010)

Black from me two


----------



## ShiningScotsman (Jun 20, 2012)

Just MHO - I voted for original silver - have never been a fan of of painted calipers....too many boy racers etc have wasted that look - Beemers too nice for it.


----------



## Jammy J (May 5, 2012)

Dj.xray said:


> i said red on the poll but,there was only 4 choices,so *paint them liquid yellow,trust me*.


Yellow  lol not sure about that one - would it not be borderline on being tacky?



ShiningScotsman said:


> Just MHO - I voted for original silver - have never been a fan of of painted calipers....too many boy racers etc have wasted that look - Beemers too nice for it.


Get what your saying mate. If it was an executive car like a 5 series then i would keep them silver but for my model i think a colour would look nice, just cant decide...
Thanks


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

Another one for black here.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

course they wont be tacky bruv my mates got a silver 911 and they look ream on that i swear,but red if u aint go the bottle,lol.


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Black for me too 

Mine are black and i'm well please I made that decision, alot easier to maintain


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

Silver for me!


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

Black ,

Unless you fancy going for this http://www.mstyle.co.uk/acatalog/info_G01BM002.html :thumb: Which I shall be doing in a few weeks


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

there ya go, r7ky d is a man with taste,get that yellow bm kit,as far as as im concerned all this my cars shinier than yours caper,is to give it the big un'anyway.so stand out from the crowd mate...get yella.lol.


----------



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)

Black or if you want to be different gold.


----------



## Jammy J (May 5, 2012)

Dj.xray said:


> course they wont be tacky bruv my mates got a silver 911 and they look ream on that i swear,but red if u aint go the bottle,lol.





Dj.xray said:


> there ya go, r7ky d is a man with taste,get that yellow bm kit,as far as as im concerned all this my cars shinier than yours caper,is to give it the big un'anyway.so stand out from the crowd mate...get yella.lol.


:lol: Ok you say 'yella' would it be THIS ONE or THIS ONE which is more like the colour in R7KY Ds link? Dont think im brave enough though - im leaning towards black or red.



R7KY D said:


> Black ,
> 
> Unless you fancy going for this http://www.mstyle.co.uk/acatalog/info_G01BM002.html :thumb: Which I shall be doing in a few weeks


I wish but cant as i need four new tyres and im planning on getting the new iPad soon aswell.

Nice motor :thumb:


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Black or silver, standard and subtle.:thumb:

If they were 6pot Brembo's then maybe a different colour to show them off but they aren't.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Chris_Z4 said:


> Black or silver, standard and subtle.:thumb:
> 
> If they were 6pot Brembo's then maybe a different colour to show them off but they aren't.


+ 1 spot on.



Dj.xray said:


> course they wont be tacky bruv my mates got a silver 911 and they look ream on that i swear,but red if u aint go the bottle,lol.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

DMH-01 said:


> + 1 spot on.


 Lol, love the pic mate. No im being serious geezer,yellow looks pukka on a silver motor,makes it look sportier.but as i said originally,if he dont want to show off then get standard red,like everyone else does.id prefer to be different but there ya go. Liquid yellow for me (audi colour) get it mixed,i wouldnt use hammerite though,all the best.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Yellow only looks good around massive ceramic brakes otherwise it's chavtastic.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

I have the same dilemma, I can't decide what colour to paint my brake callipers on a black car, I'll will watch with interest.

Insert [popcorn.gif]


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

It's got to be Black


----------



## Jammy J (May 5, 2012)

DMH-01 said:


> + 1 spot on.


:lol:

Ok think ive made up my mind. Im off to B&Q to get another trolley jack then nip over to Halfrauds to get some Hammerite paint.

Not sure how much i'l get done today as ive kinda slept in!


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

ShiningScotsman said:


> Just MHO - I voted for original silver - have never been a fan of of painted calipers....too many boy racers etc have wasted that look - Beemers too nice for it.


Second that and state silver


----------



## Superspec (Feb 25, 2011)

Black, but it wasn't an option so I said OEM....


----------



## TANNER23 (May 18, 2012)

How about silver with a small MSport logo on top and clear lacquered over the top to stop it peeling?!

I did something similar on my mr2, gloss black with a white TRD logo, made you look twice without being too in your face!


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Another vote for black here buddy!


----------



## mjn (May 16, 2011)

Yellow! Or maybe pink.

Silver and black, booooooring!!!!

Might as well get your Grandad cardigan, slippers and a nice cup of cocoa and settle into rocking chair listening to Radio 4!


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

silver or black on standard brakes :thumb:


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

Just buy some 'metallic' (or matt) gift wrapping paper in different colours and tape them on before you make your choice...EASY,. NO PROBS :thumb:


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

mjn said:


> Yellow! Or maybe pink.
> 
> Silver and black, booooooring!!!!
> 
> Might as well get your Grandad cardigan, slippers and a nice cup of cocoa and settle into rocking chair listening to Radio 4!


Lol.well put mjn totally agree mate.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

suds said:


> Just buy some 'metallic' (or matt) gift wrapping paper in different colours and tape them on before you make your choice...EASY,. NO PROBS :thumb:


greaaaat idea suds :thumb:


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Hi Jamie

Any chance you can edit your poll to add 'black' as a colour option.

Your polls would reflect more accurately what peeps prefer. :thumb:


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

bigmc said:


> Yellow only looks good around massive ceramic brakes otherwise it's chavtastic.


Yella looks good on any brakes as far as im concerned, its just a colour if its a silver car or black it looks kool man,i take ya point about big ceramics etc.but theres no rules to these things.plus i like being flash and showing off.but thats just me so there you ave it.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Chris_Z4 said:


> Black or silver, standard and subtle.:thumb:
> 
> If they were 6pot Brembo's then maybe a different colour to show them off but they aren't.


Well it aint worth doing them at all then is it? Going through the agg of painting brakes if noones gonna see em. Its a waste of time,most bods dont know what should or shouldnt be on motors anyway.your average joe just sees a shiny car and thats the end of it.


----------



## Jammy J (May 5, 2012)

TANNER23 said:


> How about silver with a small MSport logo on top and clear lacquered over the top to stop it peeling?!
> 
> I did something similar on my mr2, gloss black with a white TRD logo, made you look twice without being too in your face!


Nice idea but i think i would prefer them plain...



mjn said:


> Yellow! Or maybe pink.
> 
> Silver and black, booooooring!!!!
> 
> Might as well get your Grandad cardigan, slippers and a nice cup of cocoa and settle into rocking chair listening to Radio 4!


Yeah might as well because ive went and bought *black* paint :lol:

Well guys, its been a total disaster today. Got the car jacked up and the wheel nuts off one of the front wheels but i could'nt get the bl00dy wheel off!! :lol: so tryed one of the rears and it came off no problem but i put it back on as i was so pi55ed off so i got zilch done today  Think i'l wait and get one of my mates to give me hand.

So yeah peeps i bought *black*

Does anyone know how to edit a poll?


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Good colour choice Jamie, I hope it's gloss black


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Dj.xray said:


> Well it aint worth doing them at all then is it? Going through the agg of painting brakes if noones gonna see em. Its a waste of time


Your missing the point then. Painting brake callipers/hubs not only freshens the look of them but it also helps to protect them from rust/brake dust so yes it is worth doing them.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

DMH-01 said:


> Your missing the point then. Painting brake callipers/hubs not only freshens the look of them but it also helps to protect them from rust/brake dust so yes it is worth doing them.


Yeah obviously paints gonna protect em i know that,but hes asking opinions on colours.so im saying paint em yellow as you well know,personally id buy brembos or whatever,but i dont think hes got a lot of dough,so maybe he could buy a brembo cover set off the bay for a tenner either way i wouldnt use hammerite ****e on em that wont last id use G2.lasts for years.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Dj.xray said:


> buy a brembo cover set off the bay for a tenner


Now there's an interesting idea.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Tips said:


> Now there's an interesting idea.


Definitely not :lol:

Real thing or don't bother.


----------



## Phil23 (Nov 29, 2008)

Hope I'm not too late. I've got a BMW too, "silver grey", (can't remember the proper name). Do you still have the original BMW badges on the car?, if so how about painting them the same colour blue that's in the badge?. Just an idea, as it stays in the "BMW theme"...............


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

DMH-01 said:


> Definitely not :lol:
> 
> Real thing or don't bother.


Cheers Dan


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

Silver only, IMO.

Anything else will make your car look like you've taken a tin of hammerite to it... Errr

I did mine silver and they look clean all the time. A very nice look, as you'll notice AT&T the other cars out there with brown, stained or rusty calipers


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

DMH-01 said:


> Definitely not :lol:
> 
> Real thing or don't bother.


As i said I would buy the real thing,but he cant afford em so why not? Theres people out there who put badges and gearknobs etc on their motors and that makes em happy and all power to em an all.personaly i like cars to be oem i dont even change wheels.ive got an s5 and an a3 and i dont do anything to em other than detailng.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Dj.xray said:


> As i said I would buy the real thing,but he cant afford em so why not?


He's after freshening them up and sealing them, "Brembo" covers won't do that.

Guess if people can't afford an M3 they should buy a 3 series and put an M3 badge on it :lol:


----------



## Jammy J (May 5, 2012)

Tips said:


> Good colour choice Jamie, I hope it's gloss black


It is yes  it also came in Satin and Hammered but think gloss would look best.



Dj.xray said:


> Yeah obviously paints gonna protect em i know that,but hes asking opinions on colours.so im saying paint em yellow as you well know,personally id buy brembos or whatever,*but i dont think hes got a lot of dough*,so maybe he could buy a brembo cover set off the bay for a tenner either way i wouldnt use hammerite ****e on em that wont last id use G2.lasts for years.





Dj.xray said:


> As i said I would buy the real thing,*but he cant afford em so why not?* Theres people out there who put badges and gearknobs etc on their motors and that makes em happy and all power to em an all.personaly i like cars to be oem i dont even change wheels.ive got an s5 and an a3 and i dont do anything to em other than detailng.


 Im a secret millionaire but shhhh Please dont assume :thumb:



Phil23 said:


> Hope I'm not too late. I've got a BMW too, "silver grey", (can't remember the proper name).Do you still have the original BMW badges on the car?, if so how about painting them the same colour blue that's in the badge?. Just an idea, as it stays in the "BMW theme"...............


Yip car is only two years old. I did actually think about that..... but ive chosen *black*


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Good choice with black, there's nothing wrong with hammerite either - it's been on my mazda for 2 years and still looks red.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Jammy J said:


> It is yes  it also came in Satin and Hammered but think gloss would look best.
> 
> Im a secret millionaire but shhhh Please dont assume :thumb:
> 
> Yip car is only two years old. I did actually think about that..... but ive chosen *black*


I aint assuming nothing fella,im just goin by what you said about you want a ipad.and tyres and cant afford the set riky.d suggested thats all dont take it to heart.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

bigmc said:


> Good choice with black, there's nothing wrong with hammerite either - it's been on my mazda for 2 years and still looks red.


I dont think hammerites all that,personaly your better off with proper gear like g2. Which is made for brakes and engines,ie brakes get hot and hammerite aint heat resistant,its alrite for downpipes and railings but i wouldnt bother.


----------



## mjn (May 16, 2011)

Hammerite is not rated for high temperatures, so won't last.

You need heat resistant paint :lesson:


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Funny it's been used by plenty on here and has been on mine for 2 years without fading/peeling etc.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

DMH-01 said:


> He's after freshening them up and sealing them, "Brembo" covers won't do that.
> 
> Guess if people can't afford an M3 they should buy a 3 series and put an M3 badge on it :lol:


Yeah theres nothing wrong with puttin badges and what not on,just aint for me people from my manor would take the **** straight away and im sure they would over essex an all mate.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

mjn said:


> Hammerite is not rated for high temperatures, so won't last.
> 
> You need heat resistant paint :lesson:


+1 exactly


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

DMH-01 said:


> He's after freshening them up and sealing them, "Brembo" covers won't do that.
> 
> Guess if people can't afford an M3 they should buy a 3 series and put an M3 badge on it :lol:


Actually if you read jammy j's post properly youll see its the wheels and arches hes on about freshening and sealing not brake callipers!.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Dj.xray said:


> Actually if you read jammy j's post properly youll see its the wheels and arches hes on about freshening and sealing not brake callipers!.


"My question is this: What colour should i paint the callipers?"

Does painting callipers not freshen them up then? Does paint not protect/seal?

He never mentioned "Which chav mod should I add to my ride y0!" so not sure why "Brembo" covers were mentioned :thumb:


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Black here mate as well :thumb:


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

MH-01;3693715]"My question is this: What colour should i paint the callipers?"

Does painting callipers not freshen them up then? Does paint not protect/seal?

He never mentioned "Which chav mod should I add to my ride y0!" so not sure why "Brembo" covers were mentioned :thumb:[/QUOTE]

Someone said they wont look right unless theyre big six pot brembo or whatever and i just suggested try a cheap fix whats wrong with that? Your the one who butted in and said definetly not real or nothing.yet your saying if someone cant afford an m3 just get 3series and put badges on it!??.so youve contradicted yourself!.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

The same colour as the M Sport brakes on BMW option book 3 colours to choose


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Dj.xray said:


> yet your saying if someone cant afford an m3 just get 3series and put badges on it!??.so youve contradicted yourself!.


It's called being sarcastic matey .


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

DMH-01 said:


> It's called being sarcastic matey .


 Lol,I cant believe how touchy people can get over a colour,geezus its only yella,would it help if i said im a gooner?, roflmao...


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Dj.xray said:


> Lol,I cant believe how touchy people can get over a colour,geezus* its only yella,would it help if i said im a gooner?*, roflmao...


Or yellow even 

Nope as I have a seaon ticket for the Irons :lol:


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

mjn said:


> Hammerite is not rated for high temperatures, so won't last.
> 
> You need heat resistant paint :lesson:





Dj.xray said:


> +1 exactly


Tripe. Hammerite paints are perfectly acceptable for brake components.
Lets face it, its a domestic car, not exactly a Ferarri (no offence). And Ferarri's et al, come with the genuine sports calipers anyway so would never be an issue.
There are plenty of posts on this forum which champion hammerite for calipers.

Mine have been painted with Smooth Silver for over 2 years and still look great.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Awww friends, football friends.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Tips said:


> Awww friends, football friends.


Hardly im arsenal hes westham,and as for you man.city boys...


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

paint them Gold,smoothrite,i did mine on my mk1 golf 2 years ago and it still looks good and it looks factory fresh,red is so max power done to death


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

ive also painted engine and brake calipers for the past 15 years with hammerite smoothrite paints with out an issue at all ,lets face it if a car component was to get hot enough it would melt the brake pipes and any wires/rubber etc vht paint is really only needed on exhaust parts and for race cars.


----------



## mjn (May 16, 2011)

Can't believe there is so much debate over the choice of colour for painting of calipers!


----------



## Spudey (Jun 13, 2011)

Black is the best choice on a sliver car IMO. 

And yes, hammerite smooth is absolutely fine on calipers. 

It's easier to apply by brush if you're not removing the calipers from the car, it's forgiving if your surface prep isn't the best, and it will not deteriorate with the heat generated by braking.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Would you advice glossy black callipers on a black coloured car too?


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

mjn said:


> Can't believe there is so much debate over the choice of colour for painting of calipers!


Neither can i


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Spudey said:


> Black is the best choice on a sliver car IMO.
> 
> And yes, hammerite smooth is absolutely fine on calipers.
> 
> It's easier to apply by brush if you're not removing the calipers from the car, it's forgiving if your surface prep isn't the best, and it will not deteriorate with the heat generated by braking.


People can use what they like it makes no odds to me,i just think if your gonna spend untold dough on quality car care products then why get cheap paint?.anyway thats my last word on the subject ive got a roof to build.peace.


----------



## Jammy J (May 5, 2012)

Tips said:


> Would you advice glossy black callipers on a black coloured car too?


I would advise doing them 'yella' :lol:

Yes personally i would do gloss black. :thumb:

Well thanks to all thats contributed just need the spare time to get it done!


----------

